# Help cleaning battery corrosion please



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

I recently clean my battery terminals of the corrosion building on it. The thing is I kind of just dusted it of onto the other parts of the engine.... Now I'm seeing it slightly damaging other areas inside the engine. Is there anything I can use after i scrap the crap off and protect it?

Thanks


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Disconnect the battery leads and place them in a cup of water for a few minutes. Wipe off the two battery posts with water and paper towel. Reconnect everything back the way it was and coat both connections with some grease.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

CLEANING THE BATTERY AND TERMINALS.- If the top of the battery is dirty, using a stiff bristle brush, wash it down with a mixture of baking soda and water. This action will neutralize and remove the acid-dirt mixture. Be careful not to allow cleaning solution to enter the battery. 

To clean the terminals, remove the cables and inspect the terminal posts to see if they are deformed or broken. Clean the terminal posts and the inside surfaces of the cable clamps with a cleaning tool before replacing them on the terminal posts. 

CAUTION 
Do NOT use a scraper or knife to clean battery terminals. This action removes too much metal and can ruin the terminal connection. 

*When reinstalling the cables, coat the terminals with petroleum or white grease. This will keep acid fumes off the connections and keep them from corroding again.* Tighten the terminals just enough to secure the connection. Overtightening will strip the cable bolt threads.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Or you could get one of these and stop any battery related corrosion. They don't have battery fluid.


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

thanks for the help


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Coco said:


> CLEANING THE BATTERY AND TERMINALS.- If the top of the battery is dirty, using a stiff bristle brush, wash it down with a mixture of baking soda and water. This action will neutralize and remove the acid-dirt mixture. Be careful not to allow cleaning solution to enter the battery.


Yes, The baking soda and water works GREAT.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i pour coke on my terminals whenever i see the puffy stuff


----------



## Ryanna (Jan 30, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i pour coke on my terminals whenever i see the puffy stuff


When you need to buy a new battery, get one that is a no maintenance, low corrosion one. half the corrosion on the terminals is from when the battery vents. A no maintenance one would be the best way to go, one less thing to do on a regular basis, and theya ren't that expensive either. Not sure if you have Nitrocell in the states, but they have a 5 yr warranty, 2 yr free replacement.


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

How would you clean up and protect against the corrosion that got baked onto my chasis? I didn't notice it back then but now i see it rusting parts of my car.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I put di-electric grease on my battery terminals and it doesn't corrode..


----------

